# Application Classic qui n'est plus classic...



## J-L (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour. J'essaye d'ouvrir une application classic en ce moment, et ça me lance "Editeur de Script". Quand je regarde les infos, les autres appli classic ont comme type "Application (classic)", et celle là a comme type "Application", et une ligne "ouvrir avec", qui indique l'éditeur de script...

Pouvez vous m'aider pour rétablir sous Mac OS X (je suis sous 10.4) le type de l'appli pour qu'elle s'ouvre avec classic ?

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Ok... J'ai rien dit, c'est bon... 

Pour info, la fin du nom de l'apli était un truc du genre 1.3fr ... Et ce c*n de Mac OS 10 croyait que c'était une extension à la .doc ... Il a suffit que je l'enlève pour que ça marche !


----------

